
Ethics of Software Development (2006) - quincyla
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/rational/library/may06/pollice/index.html
======
externalreality
I like how the author puts the burden of the quality of being ethical on those
being trained in computer science after admitting in the first paragraph that
they, like everyone else, leave school looking for jobs because they need to
eat. Please go place the burden of ethics on the employer who has more control
over what they instruct their computer workers to do. I would give more
credence the author's argument should he have been from the University'
business school.

